# Latest Commission - High Elf Dragon



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So 40rending recently asked me to paint his dragon for him. Paid me with a brand new, boxed Wraithlord.

Here are the so far pics.

















The skin will be brough up to a yellow (Heartfire [Formula P3]) and the scales will be darkened and accentuated. The wing/tail membrane will be a pale flesh coloured. The rider is still not even undercoated and will post photos when I prime him.

C&C Welcome.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice so far. looking forward to seeimg this progress


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh this is beautiful - I LOVE the old High Elf Prince and have been dying to find one new. +Rep, I'll be following this one!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Small update. Redefined the scales and highlighted them (might do one more highlight), two more highlights on the skin, and done the tail membrane.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

This looks good, I have a suspicion it will be awesome when finished. I watch with interest...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a small update. I have started work on the rider, and am almost half way through him. The army is a winter theme, so lotsa blues and whites.

What do you think so far?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Always thought Imrik was hideous. No offense.

Shoulda grabbed the plastic rider off of the new one


----------

